

Gaming Startup makes their own reality TV on buiding their flagship title - Kaos War - khangtoh
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Agames.net+creating+Kaos&btnG=Google+Search

======
khangtoh
I started watching episode 1 and got hooked. By the way, the company is
Shattered Reality Interactive and they're one of the TC50 presenters.

Lots of startup drama as the series continues.

